# PD13 Shots



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received a disk yeaterday containing some 600 plus digital images of our performance at Port Dover on July 13.

Awfully nice to have someone who would spend so much time doing this for us.

Here are a few.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

and a few more


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Tommyknockers?*

Milkman, are you or someone in your band SK fans?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Milkman, are you or someone in your band SK fans?


SK?

Stephen King?


Yes, but not to the extent implied by the band name.

This band emerged from another and I was obliged to rename it. One of the more popular original songs from my CD is entitled Tommyknockers and was based on the Stephen King Novel.

Tommyknockers however are mythical creatures in mining folklore and were around before Mr. King was a twinkle in his daddy's eye.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Late last night and the night before....*

Nevertheless it's a cool name.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Nevertheless it's a cool name.


Thank You.

If you like, click on my MySpace link. You can hear the song I mentioned.

http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers


----------

